# Stihl 015L



## Chris J. (Dec 5, 2004)

I've been trying, pretty much unsuccessfully, to stop myself from buying any more "project" saws. Well....as luck would have it I found a very clean Stihl 015L in an antique (yes, antique) store in Tomball, TX. The seller, also co-owner of the store, explained that he paid a local Sthil shop $30.00 to tell him that the ignition module was bad, & that they could no longer order a new one. He said that he'd bought it new about 15 years ago, & he lowered the price a little, & I got it for $35.00 + good ole 8.25 sales tax.

I tinkered with the saw this afternoon. The piston from the exhaust side looks good & it seems to have good compression. It is really clean (I've got photos if anyone's interested), but sure enough I can't find any sign of spark. Is around $37.50 a good price for a clean, & I'd certainly say limited useage, Stihl 015L? What about availability of ignition modules? Also how do you find/access the fuel filter? I'm used to finding the filter knocking around in the fuel tank, attached to a fuel line-not so on this saw.

Chris J.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 5, 2004)

Parts for 015's are getting scarce. It is no longer possible to order new air filters from Stihl, they are all gone. The fuel filter if it is original will be a rectangular felt attached to the end of the fuel line. Fuel lines are extinct also but there is a way around that. My 015's (4 of them I think) are all old enough to have points which you can still find on the aftermarket. You may have some luck on e-bay.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 5, 2004)

If the coils good you may be able to convert it to electronic ignition.


----------



## NevadaWalrus (Dec 6, 2004)

The regular parts list doesn't show them but out of an update book a few years old there are some parts listed. I knew I'd forgotten something and didn't check on the fuel filter. These numbers I'm going to list checked out as good when looking up the price.

Flocked air filter=1116 120 1601.

1 piece electronic ign. module/coil=0000 400 1306

If converting from points, electronic flywheel=1116 400 1215.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 6, 2004)

NevadaWalrus, If you can get those air filters, I'll take 2. Northeast Stihl says they're extinct.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 6, 2004)

*Thanks to Paul, Xander, & NW.*

I can't see the FF, or hear it knocking around in the tank. It's getting fuel; it floods very nicely!!. Does anybody have a parts list that they can post or email? My Stihl service CD doesn't have the 015 listed. The AF isn't like new, but it did cleanup nicely; guess I caught a break there. I did a search & found the info re the fuel line.

Thanks again for all input....Chris J.


----------



## NevadaWalrus (Dec 6, 2004)

Sedanman, will check with my service rep and find out. This is what I'm going on at this point. The parts list show air filter with final numbers of 1600 but when trying to go to price the computer says number does not exist. When I referenced my update book which has things like electronic igniton upgrades from points and other items that aren't in the regular parts list, the 1601 number comes up for the filter. I put that number in for a price check and it came up as good.

Anyway, will let you know what I find out.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Dec 8, 2004)

Classic exercise in futility, those out of date high vibration little suckers will put your hands to sleep. They make good 100 yard rifle targets.

Just an attempt at humor, no insult intended (don't take me too seriously). I know many enjoy bringing out of date stuff back to life, I'm just one of those that think it is a waste of good effort.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 8, 2004)

The 015 is like the Model T of modern Stihl saws. Stihl sold a bazillion of 'em and made a lot of repeat customers from them. Simple design and tkaes beating like the battery bunny, can't be all bad.


----------



## NevadaWalrus (Dec 8, 2004)

Heard back from my rep, those parts are NLA, sorry if I got anyones hopes up.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 9, 2004)

*I hear you, Tony.*

A couple of months ago I bought a David Bradley D-14?? at (strangely enough) an antique/auction leftovers store. I did some preliminary work on it, but now I've decided that I'd learn more by putting my efforts into something newer. If there's any interest (hah) I'll put it in used equipment.

My hopes are, with the 015L being so clean, to get it running without too much $$ or aggravation, & maybe sell it. Maybe either a homeowner needing a small saw, or a climber on a budget looking for a backup. It's going to sit for now as I have 3 other projects going--011, 009, & Jonsered 90. Now if the 015 kicks butt on the 009 & 011.......hmm.

Chris J.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 9, 2004)

Knot,
At least your toys keep you out of trouble.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 9, 2004)

*Toys keeping me out of trouble...*

...to some extent, yes. My wife & my friends don't understand my tinkering with saws, but that's why AS is so cool. Is it really so weird for someone who rarely uses a chainsaw to enjoy working on them? My answer is no, not at all.

Chris J.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 9, 2004)

While I am a fan of the 015, I would not choose one over an 009. The 015 is a funky piece of history and a rugged little bugger. But If I had to choose between the 015 and the 009 I would take the 009. The 009 has more low end grunt and is still in production so parts will be available for a much longer time than the 015 for which some parts are already extinct. Fortunately I am not in a situation where I have to choose and I have collected enough spare parts to keep my 015's running until doomsday. I also don't use a saw to make a living so somtimes will use a saw because it's fun to use though not necessarily the fastest tool for the job.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 9, 2004)

*I've never ran a 015, but*

I can say that this saw feels kind of weird/awkward in my hands. I'd certainly like to hear any comments on the 015. As always all input is appreciated.

Paul: I have to say yes, the 009 feels better to me, more comfortable--better design, better engineering??. I was basing my comments on the 015 having a larger engine. And that doesn't mean squat if I don't get it running.

Chris J.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 9, 2004)

The early 015's were built with the cranks rather sloppy in the cases, side to side not up and down. What this means is that a lot of 015's make a really horrible noise when run bar side down. The flywheel actually rubs on a plastic cover that protects the points. I have one that I got for free because the guy who had just bought it over the internet thought the engine was blown and gave it to me. There was a t.s.b. on this and there are shims to install behind the bearings, this is a little labor intensive.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 10, 2004)

When I started climbing the first top handle I had was one of those Homelite Super 2 dual trigger jobs, then switched to 015 and 015L. The 015's were a step up to compared to the Homelites in terms of starting and power and reliability, but they were a little on the weak side for doing removals, good trim saws though.

I've been watching a few on ebay lately for old time sakes, they bring a decent buck, more than what I paid for my 015's, I was surprised, some went for over a hundred bucks. They had a rear handled 015 on ebay recently, never had one of those, was bidding on it till it went to high for my money. I was after a rear handled ( old style )020 AVP because I never had one of those either, that one I did get and it is a gem of a saw for it's age.

Larry


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 10, 2004)

Knot Whole said:


> ...to some extent, yes. My wife & my friends don't understand my tinkering with saws, but that's why AS is so cool. Is it really so weird for someone who rarely uses a chainsaw to enjoy working on them? My answer is no, not at all.
> 
> Chris J.



A lesbian urologist may love her work......even though she doesn't use half of the equipment she works on. This is the difference between work and play. You play with chainsaws not work with them. I liked working on cars a lot more before working for several years as a mechanic.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 11, 2004)

*Lesbian urologist...*

...that's an interesting thought, but probably not for this site.

Playing with saws V working with them. That's certainly a valid point, & I'm not sure exactly how to respond. If I had to work on saws maybe my perspective would be different. I notice that I'm not the only chainsaw enthusiast on AS who isn't in the tree, timber, or saw business. I'm not an arborist wannabe nor a logger wannabe, but I do have a great deal of respect for those in the tree care business, timber industry, & chainsaw repair. Maybe I should access AS through a secondary search engine & go back to being a silent guest.

Chris J.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 11, 2004)

I understand the kick you get from working on a saw. They are really cool tools. In my youth, things like go-karts and mini-bikes were off limits for a variety of reasons. I never had much in the way of power equipment, I SHOVELED snow, turned the garden with a pitch fork etc, etc. When I got to the point of being able to have power equipment it was usually something that was cast off by its former owner because it needed work. I got satisfaction from bringing the dead back to serviceable life. Chainsaws are the most intriguing to me, such potentially deadly force in a hand held package.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 11, 2004)

Knot Whole said:


> ...that's an interesting thought, but probably not for this site.
> 
> Maybe I should access AS through a secondary search engine & go back to being a silent guest.
> 
> Chris J.



You are 100% wrong Chris. This site needs guys like you to keep a fresh perspective. Lurking won't help any of us. There is plenty you can add to threads and your questions make us think. Don't let people scare you off especially me. I think you misunderstood my post. I was trying to defend you to your wife and friends. Just because you don't use something for work doesn't mean it can't be a hobby. The counter point I was trying to make was that if you had to do your hobby as work you may not enjoy it anymore. Relax...........life's to short to take the internet to heart.


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 11, 2004)

Knot Whole,

There are a lot worse things a man could be doing than having a hobby like fixing chain saws. The next time your wife gets on to you just kiddingly tell her that you could be down at the local bar drinking and chasing wild women as a hobby. That ususlly nips it in the bud till the next time the subject comes up.  

About the only difference between the pro's and the non pro's is the pro's have the same addiction only it's ten times worse, this addiction can also include things that have a bucket, boom, blade or a box attached to them. Women don't seem to really understand these things, but then on the other hand I can't get excited about pastel prints on the walls or the big facination with the color mawv(?) light purple to me.

Definately keep on posting, because it is always good to hear about what other people are doing in regards to chain saws. I used to do a lot of fixing and repairing on used saws, because I simply couldn't afford to buy new ones all the time, especially the big ones. It wasn't that long ago I lost all interest in repairing saws unless I absoulutely had to, it was easier to just go buy something else. Being here on AS has rekindled that spark with all the talk of muffler mods, porting, getting a shed full junker saws that don't run also seems like a worthwhile goal for whatever insane reason that might be.

Chris it doesn't matter weather you earn a living with a saw or not, we all share the same interest in saws, kinda like a brotherhood if you get my meaning.

Larry


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 11, 2004)

Com'on Knot.....don't tell me ya went awol! Post away.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 13, 2004)

*Thanks to Paul, Larry, & Xander.*

I should've kept my mind open & my cyber mouth closed 
before making my last post on this thread. Guess I was having a windshield V bug day.

I am/was eyeing :Eye: an electronic ignition module (new) on ebayware; the auction might have already ended. The seller did say that for the EIM to work the coil had to be good, & I have an older CS repair book that gives some detailed instruction on testing the coil. I'll post an update once I get to spend some quality time with the 015.

As always, all input is greatly appreciated. ....Chris J.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 13, 2004)

I've converted a saw to electronic ignition. There is a thread on this if you search. As long as the coil is good it's the way to go.


----------



## GeoffM (Sep 26, 2008)

I would be very interested in the way around the fuel line problem. My 015L has a shot fuel line and a missing felt insert. I cannot get parts here in Germany for this saw either.


----------



## redunshee (Sep 26, 2008)

Chris J. said:


> I can't see the FF, or hear it knocking around in the tank. It's getting fuel; it floods very nicely!!. Does anybody have a parts list that they can post or email? My Stihl service CD doesn't have the 015 listed. The AF isn't like new, but it did cleanup nicely; guess I caught a break there. I did a search & found the info re the fuel line.
> 
> Thanks again for all input....Chris J.



Here's parts list. I have 3 015av's. Some pats are hard to find but there are sellers on Ebay with lots of old Stihl parts. Just a matter of finding the right part at the right time.


----------



## drifter 44 (May 9, 2010)

*015L fuel mix*

Hi, I am new here and this is very interesting reading. I have a question about the 015L, not the 015 or the 015AV. What is the fuel mix for this model. I recently pick one up and want to try it out but not sure about the fuel mix. Also is there a lead where to down load a manual for this saw. 
Thanks


----------



## DSS (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to AS. This thread started in 2004 !!!!

Your saw will run safely on 40/1 mix if you use a good quality oil. If you go back to the main page , look at the top for the ''beg for manuals thread''.Go to that thread and ask for a manual, someone will fix you up.


----------



## drifter 44 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, like I said I am new here and need to find my way around.


----------



## redunshee (May 9, 2010)

I use 40/1 in all my saws. I use Stihl Ultra.


----------



## drifter 44 (May 9, 2010)

Is the Stihl ultra the orange bottle or the silver.


----------



## jdemaris (May 9, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> I found a very clean Stihl 015L in an antique (yes, antique) store in Tomball, TX. The seller, also co-owner of the store, explained that he paid a local Sthil shop $30.00 to tell him that the ignition module was bad,




Are you sure it has electronic igntion? Stihl made an 015L with breaker points and an 015L Electronic (with module). Which do you have?

On the early 015L saws with points, only difference I recall when compared to a regular 015, was a slightly bigger muffler and different throttle linkage.

If you have breaker points, they are easy to get. Same also use in many cheap Homelites and made by R.E. Phelon (REPCO).


----------



## vinnimac (Aug 25, 2010)

*a chainsaw??!!?!?*

Ya mean to tell me the 015L is a chainsaw?? I just bought a device from a guy thru (of course) craigslist, and its a straight shaft brushwhacker, weed trimmer, whatever. It looks like a factory job, though. Was there akit sold to turn your chain saw into a lawn tool? I bought it to clear an area of heavy brush to make a target range, and the ad said "Stihl" so I figured it would be worth repairing tomake a useful tool. How did it turn into a trimmer?


----------



## jdemaris (Aug 26, 2010)

vinnimac said:


> Ya mean to tell me the 015L is a chainsaw?? I just bought a device from a guy thru (of course) craigslist, and its a straight shaft brushwhacker, weed trimmer, whatever. It looks like a factory job, though. Was there akit sold to turn your chain saw into a lawn tool? I bought it to clear an area of heavy brush to make a target range, and the ad said "Stihl" so I figured it would be worth repairing tomake a useful tool. How did it turn into a trimmer?



When I was working for a Stihl dealer in the 80s, there were kits available to convert 015s and 020s into weed trimmers and also small rototillers. The rototiller thing seemed silly at the time. But later, I started seeing those little two-stroke, hand-held Mantis tillers for sale - which are close to the same size.

Those kits might have been aftermarket, but I'm pretty sure they came from our Stihl distributor, with a Stihl brand-name on them. We sold a few trimmer kits but can't say we ever sold a rototiller kit.


----------



## vinnimac (Aug 26, 2010)

*its original*

After I made that post I went out and looked it over again, and found another model on the tool side of it. It has 015L on the power head, and FS 151 on the tool side. Searching for parts and info, found an owners manual for it and another model, the 150. Anyone know a good place to find owners manuals for these babies, at a decent price?


----------



## jdemaris (Aug 26, 2010)

vinnimac said:


> After I made that post I went out and looked it over again, and found another model on the tool side of it. It has 015L on the power head, and FS 151 on the tool side. Searching for parts and info, found an owners manual for it and another model, the 150. Anyone know a good place to find owners manuals for these babies, at a decent price?



That sounds about right. The "FS" stuff was Stihl-branded, but made in Japan. Can't say I ever heard what FS actually stands for. "Foreign Stihl" maybe? We sold many, many, FS80 Japanese weed-trimmers. Even the manuals for them were printed in Japan (not Germany). I'm looking at one now. Stihl manual #0458 309 0121. "Printed in Japan."


----------



## jactus (Dec 11, 2019)

sedanman said:


> Parts for 015's are getting scarce. It is no longer possible to order new air filters from Stihl, they are all gone. The fuel filter if it is original will be a rectangular felt attached to the end of the fuel line. Fuel lines are extinct also but there is a way around that. My 015's (4 of them I think) are all old enough to have points which you can still find on the aftermarket. You may have some luck on e-bay.


I'm currently working on a stihl 015L and I need a fuel line for it is there any other fuel line I can use instead ?


----------

